# 19,000 and counting!



## Runningwolf (Nov 2, 2014)

It's been one long fun ride. The friends I've made here are priceless.


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats Dan and I'll be waiting to congrat you when you make your next 19,000


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 2, 2014)

Well done. Methinks you will one day surpass that other Admin who used to post…… LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 2, 2014)

A: 19,000 and counting! 

Q: How many bottles are in Runningwolf's wine cellar?

Sorry: when I saw the subject line, I thought it was Carnac the Magnificent posting. 

Thanks for all the knowledge sharing, Dan.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 2, 2014)

Great Job Dan !!

You have gave alot of your personal time and effort to this group - so others can benefit from your knowledge - including myself. 

So I tip my hat off to you


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 2, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> A: 19,000 and counting!
> 
> Q: How many bottles are in Runningwolf's wine cellar?
> 
> ...



A. 1,500 bottled plus....


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 2, 2014)

Julie said:


> Congrats Dan and I'll be waiting to congrat you when you make your next 19,000



We really all need to get together again sometime. I want you to try my pear. Did you get the other bottle from Doug yet?


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2014)

No, but we will be meeting up here in the next couple of weeks. And yes we do need to all get together again. I keep thinking about Iron Bridge for Sunday Brunch.


----------



## pjd (Nov 2, 2014)

Congratulations Dan, I read all of them!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2014)

So why are you celebrating 19,000? Get your butt in gear and nail that 20,000th post man!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 2, 2014)

Julie said:


> No, but we will be meeting up here in the next couple of weeks. And yes we do need to all get together again. I keep thinking about Iron Bridge for Sunday Brunch.



Wow, did you just bring back memories. I love the Iron Bridge. I lived just down the road from The Log Cabin, one of that family that included Springfields, Rachaels, Iron Bridge, Log Cabin and a few others.

I miss the area...


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> Wow, did you just bring back memories. I love the Iron Bridge. I lived just down the road from The Log Cabin, one of that family that included Springfields, Rachaels, Iron Bridge, Log Cabin and a few others.
> 
> I miss the area...



OMG, I had no idea that you were even from this area! Springfield Grille and Rachel's have kind of went the way of chain restaurants but there is only one Log Cabin and one Iron Bridge! Now that I know you are from this area you have to come up and join us for brunch!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 2, 2014)

DoctorCad, what area are you in. I have been to them all and love them all. I think the Log Cabin and Springfield in are my favorites. We don't have any of them up north here but they are in Cranberry and Youngstown.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 2, 2014)

You had to beat me to it din't you Julie!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 2, 2014)

So, Dan, I did the math..... that is an average of about 9 posts a day!

Well done!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 3, 2014)

Julie said:


> OMG, I had no idea that you were even from this area! Springfield Grille and Rachel's have kind of went the way of chain restaurants but there is only one Log Cabin and one Iron Bridge! Now that I know you are from this area you have to come up and join us for brunch!


 
I am formerly from that area. I grew up in Irwin, PA and lived in Cranberry Twp., Zelie and Mars for 13 years. Job transferred me to the south (home of those nasty things that they pass off as grapes).

I am now living near Fort Bragg in NC. 

My wife and I went to the Northeast Harvest Festival every year. Couldn't wait for that event, all of those wineries in one spot and all happy to let you taste whatever they had. I tried to get a trip up there this past fall but just couldnt work it out.

I have family in Edinboro and Corry...


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> I am formerly from that area. I grew up in Irwin, PA and lived in Cranberry Twp., Zelie and Mars for 13 years. Job transferred me to the south (home of those nasty things that they pass off as grapes).
> 
> I am now living near Fort Bragg in NC.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, you know now that you have admitted that you are an out of state Western PA'er, we are not going to let you come up here without a get together especially since you have family in Runningwolf's town!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats Dan! Looking forward to the next 19K!


----------



## jswordy (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey Congratulations Dan!

*Analysis of Dan's 19,000 posts*:

*16,234* - Ragging on Julie for one thing or another, real or imagined

*1,624* - Jokes or joke comments

*897* - Wine related comments

*245* - Miscellaneous posts, including "Oops!" and "Whatever!"

LOL ... j/k!


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2014)

Why Jim how observant you are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Hey Congratulations Dan!
> 
> *Analysis of Dan's 19,000 posts*:
> 
> ...



My dear friend, I don't mind you stalking but get the facts accurate. Before your time there was a chat room. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/chat-room-12762/ That alone probably accounts for 2000 posts! . That thread alone has about 100 pages of nothing but made up stories, almost like watching Seinfield. You never knew which way the story was going to turn from one post to the next. Almost everyone of us spent many hours in the corner. And then the was Buford....well you'll just have to read the thread to find out about him. The chat room ran from Spring 2011 to late in 2012 when I think it burn't down. Weekend there were great but we don't talk much about what went on in there even though Buford saw everything. I was innocent of any rumors.


----------

